# Hog Possibly Down at Allatoona WMA



## lukeclem4901 (Aug 16, 2020)

Took the dog out squirrel hunting today and walked up on a pretty decent size hog. It was blocking the trail, and I wasn't feeling too polite, so I shot it in the face with #6 shot. I'm a small game hunter so I don't know much about tracking large game and stuff. I really don't even know if it died. It was shot only a few 100 yards past the WMA entrance on 20 going to Canton. If anyone hears or finds anything, please give an update, as I'd love to know the outcome.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 16, 2020)

How far away was the hog from you when you shot it?


----------



## lukeclem4901 (Aug 16, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> How far away was the hog from you when you shot it?


Not far at all. Somewhere between 10-15 yards. Got a face full of #6 from a 12 gauge but it ran like nothing happened. I don't know if that's the adrenaline or what. I'm guessing it either ran straight across the creek or to the right to hide in the tall grass. Looks like a lot of boar might be bedding in there. Also worth mentioning that it was a lighter brown coloration I think. Not like your typical dark skin hogs. That could've just been the way the sun was glaring on it though


----------



## lukeclem4901 (Aug 16, 2020)

I tried tracking it for 2 hours or so. The place is just covered up in hog sign though. Every direction you look there's a game trail with hoove prints and rooting


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 16, 2020)

You probably missed if the hog didn’t react and squeal to a face full of shot that close.
I’m glad you shot at it regardless. A muzzleloader would drop it.


----------



## lukeclem4901 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> You probably missed if the hog didn’t react and squeal to a face full of shot that close.
> I’m glad you shot at it regardless. A muzzleloader would drop it.


I want to say it did squeal but that 12 gauge muffles the ears for a few seconds lol. Shotgun has no choke so surely it hit it somewhere.


----------



## antharper (Aug 16, 2020)

If it was a big hog it’s probably just wondering around blind , maybe you just got one eye and it will be fine !


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 16, 2020)

antharper said:


> If it was a big hog it’s probably just wondering around blind , maybe you just got one eye and it will be fine !


E en a blind hog  an find a acorn. ?


----------



## antharper (Aug 16, 2020)

Just curious... I know most think they are just pest and view them about like I do coyotes so don’t take this as me being negative. But you shot it just because it was in your trail and you wasn’t feeling polite !


----------



## lukeclem4901 (Aug 16, 2020)

antharper said:


> Just curious... I know most think they are just pest and view them about like I do coyotes so don’t take this as me being negative. But you shot it just because it was in your trail and you wasn’t feeling polite !


That was a joke. I know people that have been attacked by them and I wasn't taking any chances


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 16, 2020)

I'd say, based on what I'm reading, that its still alive. Perhaps its possible you get it with a few pellets, but I don't think it got a full load. Sound like a lot of excitement!

Did the dog chase it?


----------



## lukeclem4901 (Aug 17, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> I'd say, based on what I'm reading, that its still alive. Perhaps its possible you get it with a few pellets, but I don't think it got a full load. Sound like a lot of excitement!
> 
> Did the dog chase it?


Oh no, although she's a herding dog so that's a good thing


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 17, 2020)

I know of one killed by #4 turkey shot, distance was under 10 yards.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 17, 2020)

Since you were squirrel hunting I would guess you were using low base shells. Probably wouldn't get much penetration unless you were extremely close.  

I killed about a 70 pound hog maybe 20 years ago while turkey hunting.  It came down a trail probably 7 or 8 yards from me and I put a load of #6 Winchester Super XX's  in its heart/lung area.  It ran about 40 yards.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 17, 2020)

He’s alive, infection might get him down the road though. If it was a lethal head shot he would have dropped. He’s just gonna carry some pellets for the rest of his days. I’ve had hot 22 mags skip off the forehead of big pigs, so I doubt some #6 lead at a lower velocity is gonna penetrate the skull. His sniffer might be a little stuffed up for a while.


----------



## Josh B (Aug 17, 2020)

Hopefully he doesn't remember you next time you go back.?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 17, 2020)

If its a hog shoot it.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 17, 2020)

“Shot it in the face with #6 Shot.”  Hog or not, that’s just plain cruel.  Shame on you.


----------



## lukeclem4901 (Aug 17, 2020)

jbogg said:


> “Shot it in the face with #6 Shot.”  Hog or not, that’s just plain cruel.  Shame on you.


How is that plain cruel? Would it be more humane to chunk a rock at it? Slap it on the butt and yell for it to go?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 17, 2020)

I've killed several with #6 turkey loads at very close range but from the way you described I'd say he's not dead.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 17, 2020)

lukeclem4901 said:


> How is that plain cruel? Would it be more humane to chunk a rock at it? Slap it on the butt and yell for it to go?



Yes. All of the above would have been much more humane. Shooting any animal in the face is inexcusable. Not a good look for hunters.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 17, 2020)

lukeclem4901 said:


> How is that plain cruel? Would it be more humane to chunk a rock at it? Slap it on the butt and yell for it to go?



Are you being obtuse?

It's called ethical hunting. Google it.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 17, 2020)

lukeclem4901 said:


> I know people that have been attacked by them and I wasn't taking any chances




"People"? As in more than one "person"?

Sure you do.


----------



## antharper (Aug 17, 2020)

Wild hogs don’t just go around attacking people . Sure it’s happened but probably 99% of the time they are cornered with dogs or wounded from a bad shot. Kinda like snakes , people who mess with them are the ones who get bit


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 18, 2020)

Where's nicodemous on this one??


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 18, 2020)

fi8shmasty said:


> Where's nicodemous on this one??



This is a live and learn situation!

All we can do is say in the heat of the moment he made a bad choice to shoot to kill. Unless the hog was very close. Like 10’ away. I would prefer a side the head shot instead of head on. 

Let’s be polite with our Comments  !


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 18, 2020)

Cruelty is certainly somewhat subjective... I’ve always considered killing squirrels this time of year, when many have new litters left starving in the nest to be cruel.  Never understood the season coming in so early.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 18, 2020)

FYI, you were about a 1/4 mile from the nearest house and a mile from my front door. If the hog concerned you, be advised bears are seen regularly in the area. I‘ve driven by several times and haven’t seen any buzzards.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 18, 2020)

lukeclem4901 said:


> I tried tracking it for 2 hours or so. The place is just covered up in hog sign though. Every direction you look there's a game trail with hoove prints and rooting


Sorry you didn’t find it, but good try! Was he on the North side of 20, or the southern side? I’m guessing a few haters in here missed the part about you trying to recover what you shot. I’d have shot him too.....and would have taken the shot it gave me


----------



## jbogg (Aug 18, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> Sorry you didn’t find it, but good try! Was he on the North side of 20, or the southern side? I’m guessing a few haters in here missed the part about you trying to recover what you shot. I’d have shot him too.....and would have taken the shot it gave me



Not a hater. I just feel like it was a poor choice that likely resulted in a lot of unnecessary suffering. I have always felt like hunters should wait for the animal to present a shot that will result in a humane kill, not take whatever shot it gives you no matter how bad.  There’s a lot of situations where the animal never presents a good shot, and lives to see another day.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 18, 2020)

I hunt small game on WMA a lot and at times I am in areas where I encounter pigs. If I’m carrying my 22lr, I typically carry my Muzzleloader across my back for the pig encounters. Shotguns with bird shot will kill a pig if put in the right place, but Id opt to use a larger shot that is legal for small game, such as #2 or #4 and aim for the vitals. However, a muzzleloader would greatly increase your chances overall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2020)

fi8shmasty said:


> Where's nicodemous on this one??




I`m here and yonder.


----------



## lukeclem4901 (Aug 18, 2020)

Reasons I'm not an inhumane hunter:

1. If I really wanted the pig to suffer, I would've gut shot it. I didn't. I clearly stated in my original post that I shot it at the head.
2. I was thinking of me and my dog's safety. No one knows if that dog was previously hunted with pits or plotts and could've charged at any moment had it smelled or seen my dog and me. A lot of kids also go fishing here, so imagine if your child encountered a feral razorback right on the trail...
3. Yes, hogs do attack people. It's part of the reason the UK wants boar gone. And they're native there!
4. I obviously did have the intent to kill for meat because I spent several hours trying to track it.

The DNR only allows you to hunt swine with a weapon that's legal for in season game. I just so happen to hunt squirrel with 12 gauge, #6 shot.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 18, 2020)

a contact shot will always work


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 19, 2020)

lukeclem4901 said:


> Reasons I'm not an inhumane hunter:
> 
> 1. If I really wanted the pig to suffer, I would've gut shot it. I didn't. I clearly stated in my original post that I shot it at the head.
> 2. I was thinking of me and my dog's safety. No one knows if that dog was previously hunted with pits or plotts and could've charged at any moment had it smelled or seen my dog and me. A lot of kids also go fishing here, so imagine if your child encountered a feral razorback right on the trail...
> ...



I read your story and knew where you where coming from. Good job looking for it. You also gave 
info on hogs where there for others to hunt !
Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## DynamicDennis (Aug 19, 2020)

I would have done the same thing, except I would have emptied the gun. Hope it runs into a sounder and eats all the little pigs, and leads the rest off of a cliff. Having a rough time with pigs, now I feel better.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 19, 2020)

I tromped around a few spots yesterday hoping to pick up on your trail. I didn’t see much sign,  bUt I did find this behind the check station.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 19, 2020)

lukeclem4901 said:


> Reasons I'm not an inhumane hunter:
> 
> 1. If I really wanted the pig to suffer, I would've gut shot it. I didn't. I clearly stated in my original post that I shot it at the head.
> 2. I was thinking of me and my dog's safety. No one knows if that dog was previously hunted with pits or plotts and could've charged at any moment had it smelled or seen my dog and me. A lot of kids also go fishing here, so imagine if your child encountered a feral razorback right on the trail...
> ...


I can see your points somewhat on all but number 3. The u.k. wants boars gone cuz they hate fun, and cuz muslims hate hogs.????


----------



## rnfarley (Aug 19, 2020)

I think the only ethical way to kill an animal is to strip naked, chase it down, and bite it to death like nature intended.  

I kid, sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 19, 2020)

Nature itself is not humane.  I have little use for pigs other than food.  I have no use for them at all on my land where I consider them to be vermin. As with all vermin that I find there I will put any hit on it that I can that might kill it immediately or over time.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 19, 2020)

rnfarley said:


> I think the only ethical way to kill an animal is to strip naked, chase it down, and bite it to death like nature intended.
> 
> I kid, sorry, couldn't resist.



What about saw-briars?


----------



## rnfarley (Aug 19, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> What about saw-briars?



Yikes. I take it all back. I'll leave that stuff to the wolves and coyotes,


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 19, 2020)

Rackedout said:


> Dudes will try and make someone feel bad about shooting a dang pig in the face and then go reel in a fish by it’s mouth?. Or drive down the road and run right over that poor squirrel never even returning to make sure it’s not suffering. Or even smash that poor spider against the wall for trying to share your home. Ain’t like OP caught the dang thing alive tied it upside down cut half a leg off and poked it with a stick until it bleed out dead. He seen a pig and tried to kill it, Ain’t nothing wrong with that.
> Unless it was someone’s babe. O you cold hearted hog hunter you.


100% agree


----------



## sb1010 (Aug 20, 2020)

Has anyone killed a pig with number 6 high brass shot?
Something like Winchester Super X 1.25 oz 1330 FPS.
If so where did you hit it and what range.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 20, 2020)

sb1010 said:


> Has anyone killed a pig with number 6 high brass shot?
> Something like Winchester Super X 1.25 oz 1330 FPS.
> If so where did you hit it and what range.


#4, yes. I did have a great quartering away shot and it was DRT. Shoulder was destroyed though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> #4, yes. I did have a great quartering away shot and it was DRT. Shoulder was destroyed though.


He wants to know how far. Also


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 20, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> He wants to know how far. Also



Think bout 15 yards and the pig was maybe 20#....


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> Think bout 15 yards and the pig was maybe 20#....



Oh My !  ?


----------



## sb1010 (Aug 21, 2020)

I squirrel hunt early season with a shotgun,  I haven't encountered a pig yet while doing so.   

It sounds like the shotgun might work on small pig at close range broadside or quartering away.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 21, 2020)

I’ve hunted decades in hog areas never had a hog indicate it was about to charge.
Seen them get mean when cornered or bayed by dogs.

Met one that was easy over 300 lbs on a trail that was flooded. I was in hip boots, hog was chest deep in water, eating floating acorns. All I had was the stand I intended to hang and a belt knife. Hollered loud and splashed the water and that hog tore out of there knocking down brush.

If the hunter wanted the pig and took a shot that didn’t work out it’s the learning thing we all do over time.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 24, 2020)

Gator89 said:


> I know of one killed by #4 turkey shot, distance was under 10 yards.



I killed this one with a turkey load. About 10 yards. He was #100. The smallest of 7 that came running into a food plot at daylight while I was listening for turkeys


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 24, 2020)

sb1010 said:


> Has anyone killed a pig with number 6 high brass shot?
> Something like Winchester Super X 1.25 oz 1330 FPS.
> If so where did you hit it and what range.


I shot the one in the pic at 10 yards or so. Broadside in the side of the head between the ear and eye. It rolled it. It was #6 heavy shot.


----------



## Duff (Aug 24, 2020)

DynamicDennis said:


> I would have done the same thing, except I would have emptied the gun. Hope it runs into a sounder and eats all the little pigs, and leads the rest off of a cliff. Having a rough time with pigs, now I feel better.


Lol


----------

